# Digital Art!



## BonnieChang (Jan 13, 2017)

Hey everyone!

I'm a visual development artist and illustrator and I just created an etsy shop selling prints of my digital art work! I would really appreciate it if you guys could take a look at it, I'm seeing if my digital art prints could potentially sell so I'm testing the waters 

etsy shop: https://www.etsy.com/shop/BonnieChangArt
personal website: Bonniechang.com

Thanks!!


----------

